# Any thoughts on a Black Max heat press



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Heat Transfer Machines :: Power Pro 16" x 20" Heat Transfer Press

the price isn't bad . . . 

has anyone even heard of this one?

Diane
;o]


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the black max is a private labeled machine. I believe it is a hix machine, I know it is good press and is made by either hix or stahls. I would not be afraid to buy one. ..... JB


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

JB

I called Boo-z . . and it's made by stahls

at that price + 100 transfer designs . . I just might make a purchase next week


Diane
;o}


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I thank you for the confirmation. I know the press' sold at airwaves and richardson supply are private label Hix. I think there are very few manufactuer of heat press' (Stahls,Hix,Geo Knight, and Insta) I may have missed some, but these are the U.S. companies I know of. ..... JB


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, it's the Hotronix Mighty Press. Now that you know that, I would do some comparison shopping. Also, this press is almost 100 pounds, so don't forget to compare shipping costs too.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

My 15x15 Black Max clamshell has served me well for the last five, going on six years. 15x15 weighs about 70 lbs.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

greyhorsewoman said:


> My 15x15 Black Max clamshell has served me well for the last five, going on six years. 15x15 weighs about 70 lbs.


When you buy quality it will last. i bet in that same amount of time you would have went through 5 ebay press'. ...... JB


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

I've used Boo z in the past and they are a good company. Nothing but good experiences with them. I have never heard of black max but if it is made by stahl it probably is a good machine.


----------



## rbeaubrite (Aug 22, 2008)

For the past month or so I have been commenting/dropping hints to my boyfriend that I wanted to start making Tshirts for lord knows whatever reason..and this is exactly what he just bought me..the 16 X 20 Black Max.

Unfortunately he bought it used *But still in great working condition*...so I had to dig up the Owners Manual online. I have had this machine for about three weeks now..and since I'm just starting off with making my own shirts..I really don't have the first clue with what I am supposed to do with it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You need to read and decide what type of media you wish to use for the shirts and then go for it. Please feel free to ask questions and I know people will be willing to help you out.


----------

